# Plesk 9 auf Lenny installieren



## BillaBong (27. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich wollte auf Lenny Plesk installieren. Jedoch finde ich nur folgende deb für die source.list:

deb http://autoinstall.plesk.com/debian/PSA_9.2.1 etch all

die ist aber für etch. Für Lenny finde ich keine. Kann ich diese auch auf einem Lenny System hinzufügen ?


----------



## BillaBong (27. Juli 2009)

Ich habe einen Link gefunden da drin steht das Lenny und Plesk nicht kompatibel sind da Abhängigkeiten fehlen.

http://serversupportforum.de/forum/plesk/32029-plesk-installation.html


----------

